# maternity shoot



## motherlee

Here are some shots from a recent maternity shoot.  I have another coming up soon, so I would love feedback.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





Thanks for looking!

Leanne


----------



## robertwsimpson

the last one looks like a closeup of albino packman eating a giant flesh colored pellet.


nice shots though


----------



## c.cloudwalker

#1 and 2  I don't particularly like the light. Her hair (and a good chunk of her right side) gets lost in the background.

#3 and 4  You have the same problem but the photos work out better.

#5  ???? Would you buy such a photo yourself?


----------



## motherlee

She was looking for a very 'shadowy' effect.  Any suggestion on keeping that effect, but making the lighting more appealing?


----------



## FarrahJ

Hi- I'm new and all...but thought I'd jump in and give my 2 cents...

I really like the dramatic lighting actually.  

I'm ROFL about the comments about the last photo...and being 9 mo pregnant myself...I can answer the pp's question...YEP...I took a similar shot of my own toes...and I have a few other "fun" shots...hee hee...when you're body is doing all sorts of funny things...you've got to have a good sense of humor! =)


----------



## camz

What I like about this series is that you stuck to a theme - on all the shots youve included the Mother showing her belly which is great.

  The last shot you were getting creative however I wouldve kept the belly in focus along with the feet, I think having the feet stick out a bit more wouldve been better personally.  Also on all the shots you had her looking down at her belly.  Maybe add a funny shot next time for variety.  You can also probably think of different posses by relating them to emotions  anticipation, excitement, proud, silly, playfuletc. Make the client feel the emotion and have them play that scenario in their head before you start shooting.  Have fun on the next gig! 

  Happy shooting


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

I really love all of theses, they're very emotional. You can tell she is proud and happy. The dramatic lighting makes for a great effect, and that last shot is hilarious but also wonderful!


----------



## Kimber57

I love the lighting.  I have a maternity shoot tonight and was thinking I'd post and ask how you achieved this dramatic lighting!!

I suppose everyone has their own tastes.......but I love it!  Thanks for posting these....


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

motherlee said:


> She was looking for a very 'shadowy' effect. Any suggestion on keeping that effect, but making the lighting more appealing?


 

Add a hair light above and just slightly behind the model to help create some rim around her hair and shoulders.
In my studio I use a ceiling mounted strobe with a 20 degree grid to limit the spill of light to areas that I do not wish to light.

Also if she was looking for a dramatic shadowy effect then I probably would have lit her in more of a Rembrandt Lighting style or if I only wanted to use one light i would have used a beauty dish raked off at an extreme angle to the model with either diffusion or a 20 degree grid
which would just feather light across her creating some deep and dramatic shadows as in this shot




 

Alluring © 2009 Bobby Deal​


----------



## mrs.hutch

being that im currently prego and just had a maternity shoot done...  i'd like to throw in the reminder that pregnancy is a wonderful and beautiful thing!!  when you do a maternity shoot, dont be afriad to be funky and have fun with it!  have her pull her shirt up and show off that baby belly!  sometimes 'candid' moments bring out the best pictures    these ones are just so serious...


----------



## rubbertree

I love the one with the feet! Perhaps someone who hasn't been pregnant wouldn't get the joke here, but the idea is when you are that pregnant, you can't even see your toes anymore. 
Here, the photographer is showing the toes. The belly should not be in focus, you are looking past that and the toes are the subject.
It's great and yes, I would buy this print if I were the preggo in the picture.
Great job!


----------



## manaheim

I hate maternity photos, but I really liked most of these. 2 was my least favorite... it reminded me of one of those muppet show segments where some guy in black is standing behind the puppet. Don't ask me why. Something about her pose and being somewhat centered.

I really liked 4. The framing and the choice of black is kind of atypical, and since I don't like maternity shots, atypical works for me. It also showed subdued emotion, but positive emotion, and I thought that was a really nice touch. Being pregnant is neat and all, but there's a lot of complexity and pain associated with pregnancy and kids too, and all the super gushy-stuff doesn't jive with me because I think it's totally unrealistic. But subdued happiness works perfectly for my mindset.

I laughed right out loud at the last one. That's just SO real. Again, pregnancy isn't just about "oh yay happiness and gushy baby crap!"... it's also about "Oh my god my back hurts" and "good christ, where the hell did my feet go?!" These things are a part of life, and enriching like any part of life. Capturing those is very very cool, IMO.

I like the approach. I think you have a great angle. Not all will enjoy it, but some whack-os like me will think it's great. 

Just to characterize my mindset a bit... When my wife was pregnant with our last, she came into the room and I said to her "Wow, hon, took you long enough..." "What?!" she says. "Well, I saw you coming around the corner about 20 minutes ago, so I just wasn't sure when you were actually going to get here!"



Yes, I got smacked, but she was laughing when she hit me.


----------



## Sn00bies

I'm just curious what type of material you used for the backdrop?  I'm experimenting with different materials so I thought I'd ask.  Thanks!


----------



## Raze

I love the last one but would like to have seen everything in focus (if possible?).
I like the serious shots but a mix with fun, candid and serious shots would be better.
(Also, don't forget if they have other children to include them in some as well as dad).


----------



## twocolor

manaheim said:


> I laughed right out loud at the last one. That's just SO real. Again, pregnancy isn't just about "oh yay happiness and gushy baby crap!"... it's also about "Oh my god my back hurts" and "good christ, where the hell did my feet go?!" These things are a part of life, and enriching like any part of life. Capturing those is very very cool, IMO.
> 
> I like the approach. I think you have a great angle. Not all will enjoy it, but some whack-os like me will think it's great.
> 
> Just to characterize my mindset a bit... When my wife was pregnant with our last, she came into the room and I said to her "Wow, hon, took you long enough..." "What?!" she says. "Well, I saw you coming around the corner about 20 minutes ago, so I just wasn't sure when you were actually going to get here!"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got smacked, but she was laughing when she hit me.


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao:

That's hillarious!  I wouldv'e smacked ya too!!!

I LOVE that last one.  I would print it out and hang it proudly!

I agree with needing a little kicker light, you would have some separation without losing the dramatic lighting effect she wanted!

Great job!


----------



## kareninphotography

My favorites are 3 and 5.
You my might consider jazzing them up a tad more in photoshop.
I'm a huge fan of actions because they save me hours (literally).
My favorite set of actions are "totally rad actions" and they have a blog for "recipes" in photoshop as well.


----------



## jackieclayton

I think this lady is lucky to even be able to see her toes... standing up like that, I wasn't able to...   it is nice to catch all the moments, especially the awkward ones, because yes you do feel like an albino pack-man and its fun to look back at it and laugh!!


----------

